

U.S. giving UK's trade secrets away to Russia - spoiledtechie
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/wikileaks/8304654/WikiLeaks-cables-US-agrees-to-tell-Russia-Britains-nuclear-secrets.html#

======
spoiledtechie
They might not be trade UK secrets, but I would think again if I was Britain.
What could Obama be thinking? Sure we want to help save a few lives. Lets just
tell Russia (which is controlled by many a totalitarian heads of state) what a
DEMOCRACY has for secrets.

I didn't mean to be political. But to me this touches on the HN culture
because if it was one business giving away another business's trade secrets,
it would be illegal. I only question, why isn't it here. Why isn't the UN
doing something about this?

------
pitiburi
Funny how the BBC has on his web site main page stories like "Border clash
kills Thai soldier" "Key Hmong denied Arlington burial" and so on, ...but as
much as you look for this one, there is not a single word. Not a single word.

